# Amber de grass puppy



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Hey dad, ya got some dressing for my salad?


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

LOL, that is funny 😝


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

JerseyChris said:


> LOL, that is funny 😝


Yea, who needs a weed Wacker. I have a golden!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow.  So cute!


----------



## corinnekuntz (3 mo ago)

Wow! He is gorgeous!


----------

